
Kan Extensions II: Adjunctions, Composition, Lifting - maurycy
http://comonad.com/reader/2008/kan-extensions-ii/
======
erdos2
If you like category theory, the lectures by The Catsters on YouTube at
<http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCatsters> are entertaining. Their latest video
describes Lawvere's example of generalized metric spaces as categories
enriched over the set of nonnegative real numbers interpreted as a monoidal
category.

